# Varroa in Mexico -- universal prescence



## Delta 21 (Mar 4, 2016)

I remember reading in Les Crowders book of him using the leaves from the Chaparral plant in the bee smoker to help control mites. I have family down southwest and have thought of including this in my management but haven't heard of it being used outside of his book.


----------

